# Transgender Man Gives Birth ( Warning- Pregnancy Photo)



## Ms. Tarabotti (Mar 8, 2019)

It's Friday and I'm just killing time waiting to go home after a long week.

I had to read this twice to make sense of it........


*Transgender man who gave birth opens up about his pregnancy: 'I don't see myself as any less of a man'*



 Danielle Fowler,Yahoo Lifestyle Thu, Mar 7 11:22 AM EST



A transgender man has spoken candidly about the realities of giving birth to his first child and the “daily abuse” he suffered from strangers during his pregnancy.

Wyley Simpson, 28, was surprised to discover he was pregnant in February 2018 while transitioning to becoming a man. It’s the first child for Simpson and fiancé Stephan Gaeth.






A transgender man is opening up about giving birth. (Photo: Caters News)
Having started testosterone in 2012 and not having had a period for several years, he did not believe it was possible to conceive.

Despite not feeling ready to welcome their first child and receiving “judgment from strangers,” the couple went through with the pregnancy.

Simpson gave birth to their son, Rowan, via emergency C-section last September. But it wasn’t an easy journey for the new parents.

Speaking about the pregnancy, Simpson — who still has female reproductive organs — said: “It’s not every day that someone sees a pregnant man walking down the road so we received a fair amount of abuse. … I would be told that I’ll never be a man, ‘men don’t carry babies’ and everyone called me ‘it.'”





Son Rowan was born last September. (Photo: Caters News)
But it wasn’t only public opinion that made the pregnancy difficult, as Simpson also struggled to come to terms with the emotional side effects.

“Having gone through the transitioning process since I was 21 years old, having a physical baby bump was something so feminine that it messed with my head,” he admitted.

Yet since bringing their now 6-month-old baby home, he has settled into parenthood.

“Once my physical bump had disappeared and I was able to take my hormones again, I felt good about everything,” he explained. “Now myself and Stephan are just reveling in fatherhood and can’t wait to continue our journey as a family.”

But the couple don’t have plans to welcome more children in the near future.

“I am looking to fully transition in the future, so the likelihood of having another child naturally is unlikely,” he said. “It was a great feeling to be able to carry Rowan, feeling him kick and going to baby scans, but for me as a person, it isn’t something I can continue to do. … I don’t see myself as any less of a man because of what happened, but I just do not identify in such a feminine way as to be pregnant — so it won’t be happening again.”

_Want daily pop culture news delivered to your inbox? Sign up here for Yahoo’s newsletter._


----------



## LostInAdream (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## danniegirl (Mar 8, 2019)

I dont understand the warning in the title.....


Aa for the rest I just checked the date and time and it's still 2019 and olde dude is still president nothing shocking or shameful here


----------



## Atthatday (Mar 8, 2019)

So, irregardless of transgender surgery,  a naturally born woman gives birth?


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 8, 2019)

I’m assuming he has a hysterectomy or at least got his tubes tied along with the c section? Or had his partner get a vasectomy


----------



## spacetygrss (Mar 8, 2019)

Meh. Basically, this person hadn't completed the transition, still had female reproductive organs and got pregnant. The only shocking part was that he had been on testosterone and hadn't had a period in years so it came as a surprise. Got it. Okie dokie.


----------



## spacetygrss (Mar 8, 2019)

Foxglove said:


> I’m assuming he has a hysterectomy or at least got his tubes tied along with the c section? Or had his partner get a vasectomy


Same question. Otherwise......yeah.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Mar 8, 2019)

How long before we know whether the testosterone/hormone combo affected the baby in any way?


----------



## Kanky (Mar 8, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> It’s not every day that someone sees a pregnant man walking down the road so we received a fair amount of abuse. … I would be told that I’ll never be a man, ‘men don’t carry babies’ and everyone called me ‘it.'”


 So the truth is abusive now?  I feel sorry for the baby.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Mar 8, 2019)

I always feel like this when I read these articles


----------



## Petal26 (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 8, 2019)

He looked pregnant with his shirt off but if I saw him clothed I'd probably think he was fat or had a large tumor. Nothing about him looked like a woman.


----------



## intellectualuva (Mar 9, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> He looked pregnant with his shirt off but if I saw him clothed I'd probably think he was fat or had a large tumor. Nothing about him looked like a woman.



I wouldnt have assumed pregnant either with a shirt on. I would've assumed tumor/health issue or fat and kept it moving.

I mean he still has lady parts so no shock on being able to carry.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Mar 9, 2019)

I find it fascinating how a woman who feels like a man transitions to male identity while still wanting to be with a male sexually.


----------



## frizzy (Mar 9, 2019)

A woman had a baby.  Okay.


----------



## caligirl (Mar 9, 2019)

Umm I hate to be the first to ask..but why were they still having vaginal sex if they were two dudes?


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Mar 9, 2019)

danniegirl said:


> I dont understand the warning in the title.....
> 
> 
> Aa for the rest I just checked the date and time and it's still 2019 and olde dude is still president nothing shocking or shameful here



I wasn't sure if people wanted to see a picture of s/he with his/her 'baby bump'.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 9, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> I find it fascinating how a woman who feels like a man transitions to male identity while still wanting to be with a male sexually.



Right????  I agree....I've never understood that, either.

ETA:  that baby is so cute!


----------



## intellectualuva (Mar 9, 2019)

caligirl said:


> Umm I hate to be the first to ask..but why were they still having vaginal sex if they were two dudes?



I never even thought about that. I mean if the vagina is still there then I guess they figure why not.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 9, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> I find it fascinating how a woman who feels like a man transitions to male identity while still wanting to be with a male sexually.


LGBTQ's always stress the point about gender not equating to sexuality. I don't claim to understand or agree with the transgender agenda but I can logically process that you may identify with being a gay male vs a straight male and consequently still want to be with men (before and after switching genders.) 



caligirl said:


> Umm I hate to be the first to ask..but why were they still having vaginal sex if they were two dudes?


This is the part that confuses me but I never understand why any of them keep the sex organs they were born with. I thought most of them were saving up funds to afford the procedure but were living sexually as the opposite sex (as much possible). So while I never really thought about it before I guess I assumed two men (cis or trans) would be having anal sex. 

Was her body still responding sexually while taking male hormones? (I don't know enough about what testosterone does to the female body to know if this is normal) Was her partner truly interested in vaginal sex? This no longer sounds like a transgender man in a gay relationship.


----------



## Misseyl (Mar 9, 2019)

Dear Jesus what is this world coming to?  She is still a woman with reproductive organs so what did people think is going to happen.


----------



## RUBY (Mar 10, 2019)

Pat Mahurr said:


> How long before we know whether the testosterone/hormone combo affected the baby in any way?



Also, it's a good thing they had a boy as any possible side effects would've been worse if they had a girl.


----------



## dancinstallion (Mar 10, 2019)

caligirl said:


> Umm I hate to be the first to ask..but why were they still having vaginal sex if they were two dudes?



I thought the same thing.

But they could have been having anal sex (which I don't think they were) and got pregnant.

In health class they showed us this teen that got pregnant but was still a Virgin hymen still intact.  Well she and her boyfriend were having anal sex regularly so she was able to still call herself a virgin. Well he tore her internally/ripped her anal wall and sperm leaked into her vagina and made its way to find her egg.



 I was so disgusted. I knew it was a case of wps.


----------



## intellectualuva (Mar 10, 2019)

^^^^^ If Sperm could "leak"....wouldn't other things like feces spill over??


----------



## dancinstallion (Mar 10, 2019)

intellectualuva said:


> ^^^^^ If Sperm could "leak"....wouldn't other things like feces spill over??



Only if your insides are torn will something leak in. If you have an intact anal wall/colon then you are fine.


The wall between your anus and vagina is thin.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 10, 2019)

I’m officially grossed out by the “leaks”...I’ve got nothing (exits thread)


----------



## intellectualuva (Mar 10, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> Only if your insides are torn will something leak in. If you have an intact anal wall/colon then you are fine.
> 
> 
> The wall between your anus and vagina is thin.



I know its thin, but I didn't consider tears and stuff being able to leak over until I was today years old. So since you said the sperm was able to leak over and thus we have a pregnant girl with an intact hymen.....

I'm doing the follow up question...if sperm leaked over, didnt other things as well???


----------



## Shula (Mar 10, 2019)

Kanky said:


> So the *truth is abusive now?*  I feel sorry for the baby.



Always, my friend.

As for the story; I don't understand.


----------



## RUBY (Mar 10, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> I thought the same thing.
> 
> But they could have been having anal sex (which I don't think they were) and got pregnant.
> 
> ...


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm so lost. So Issa girl who is in the midst of becoming a boy and she likes boys too. So is she a homosexual or nah? 
Then she wanted to have a baby...one of the cornerstones of femininity...but she still claiming manliness. 
When is the next flood coming yall?? Dis is all tew tew much.


----------



## miss cosmic (Mar 12, 2019)

intellectualuva said:


> I know its thin, but I didn't consider tears and stuff being able to leak over until I was today years old. So since you said the sperm was able to leak over and thus we have a pregnant girl with an intact hymen.....
> 
> I'm doing the follow up question...if sperm leaked over, didnt other things as well???



Waiting for answer to this as well.


----------



## dancinstallion (Mar 13, 2019)

intellectualuva said:


> I know its thin, but I didn't consider tears and stuff being able to leak over until I was today years old. So since you said the sperm was able to leak over and thus we have a pregnant girl with an intact hymen.....
> 
> I'm doing the follow up question...if sperm leaked over, didnt other things as well???





Yes other things can leak as well. It is very easy to get an infection once someone gets a tear in there.


----------



## andrea Douglas (Mar 13, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I’m officially grossed out by the “leaks”...I’ve got nothing (exits thread)


That thought wont leave me sis


----------



## Ganjababy (Mar 15, 2019)

I don’t understand why this is news. This is not new and his body is still a womans body.


----------

